# 300+ lb Hog



## 270buck (Nov 12, 2014)

I shot a 300+ lb boar hog. I've heard the meat will not be good. What do you think?


----------



## bany (Nov 12, 2014)

its fine if you took care of it properly


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 19, 2014)

Ive heard people say that if you can smell him when you walk up to it that he will taste bad but to me I don't try any boar hogs


----------



## Todd E (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm with sghoghunter. Plenty of better to eat hogs out there than any ol nasty rank boar. Let em rot…...


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 7, 2014)

I would have a tough time Not Taking the Backstraps at Least from him............First hog I ever got was a BIG Boar.

We had a Party a week later and wrapped a Ham in Foil with Italian dressing in it, threw it in the fire and a few hours later pulled it out......It was AMAZING!
Course I also had my first share of 101 Wild Turkey thata night so, I'd Eat some of it for sure!

If its Really Rank, Id leave it for the yotes, but I have yet to encounter one rank enough to not harvest. I also rely more on Visual.....I have seen many hogs that were so thin looking I would not waste my time sticking my knife in them...but if they look Kind of on the "Plump" side, I cant wait to get them on ice and soaking for about 3 days. Ice water and some salt


----------



## Designasaurus (Dec 8, 2014)

What did you decide?

For my 2 cents, I think it is most likely fine.  We have eaten 50 plus and not had a bad one yet.  Just kill it cleanly, field dress it ASAP and get it chilled down.  

I think it is my upbringing but I wouldn't be able to just leave one without trying to salvage some meat.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Dec 8, 2014)

Got any pictures of this hog?


----------



## 270buck (Dec 28, 2014)

It taste fine


----------



## 270buck (Dec 28, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=814072&stc=1&d=1415815117


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 29, 2014)

270buck said:


> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=814072&stc=1&d=1415815117



Dont think hes quite 300, but he looks "Healthy & Plump to me"......Did he have a Real Bad "Rank" smell to him as soon as you walked up to him? If not, I hope you hosed him off and put your knife in him

I would have put him on ice for sure


----------



## bosullivan (Jan 8, 2015)

I've ate hog where I could barely keep my my lunch down at the skinning pole, yet it was still just as delicious on the table. We need to get rid of the "it's to rank to eat" stigma. Most of those who say that have never tried the meat, or don't have the stomach to skin them.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 10, 2015)

I've heard many stories of rank hogs, but I gotta admit, I have yet to leave one cause it was rank


----------



## centerc (Jan 16, 2015)

they smell better than deer to clean


----------



## rosewood (Jan 19, 2015)

sghoghunter said:


> Ive heard people say that if you can smell him when you walk up to it that he will taste bad but to me I don't try any boar hogs



I have never not smelled a hog when I walk up on it.  Well at least not when I am on the down wind side.  Just walk around and you will smell it.  I have smelled the things just walking through the woods and never saw it.


----------



## Brad30110 (Feb 6, 2015)

I have killed many 300 lb plus boar hogs and I have ate every single one. I have never had any bad meat or bad taste. Old man always said if you make a quick clean kill, and cut the gonads out quick you'll never find out what bad meat taste like. Fire that smoker up!


----------



## Echo (Feb 6, 2015)

Obviously there are a lot of different opinions on this topic but after many years of experience I tend to go with the crowd that says some wild hogs just aren't fit to eat and the rankness factor to me can be a determining factor with boar hogs. Even treated properly and quickly I have found that the rank, strong flavor can still permeate every piece of meat on a big boar. There aren't any parts to cut off that will remove it....it's in him through and through!

Now if he's fat and not especially rank then you might have something worth taking up freezer space for.

I make every effort to shoot sows myself and I have no problem with someone leaving a big boar where he falls for mother nature to process.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 6, 2015)

rosewood said:


> I have never not smelled a hog when I walk up on it.  Well at least not when I am on the down wind side.  Just walk around and you will smell it.  I have smelled the things just walking through the woods and never saw it.



What I mean by that is that boar hogs stink from I don't know what but they have a real bad musky smell or most do anyway


----------



## Son (Feb 13, 2015)

I believe in gutting, skinning and getting rid of the body heat just as soon as possible.  Washing as i dismember, and lay it in tap water until cool. I never shut any meat up in a cooler unless it's cooled down. When clean and cool, i like to soak for at least three days, each morning poor off the water and add ice.  Also like to split the hide down the middle of the back, then skin around towards the front. This way, the legs are never in your way. When quarters are off, straps come next, ribs next with a sawsall, and the backbone is cut into pieces for seasoning greens, soup etc. Don't forget the tenderloins inside. Everything else is cut off for sausage, i mix some deer meat with that.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 13, 2015)

Laying in a urine filled waller will make anything stink. I've eaten a number of stinking boars, although never a 300 pounder. Meat was fine.


----------



## jkp (Feb 13, 2015)

Never had an issue regardless of size, take care of it, and they eat fine.  Most people have never had a smell of a pen raised boar either but they eat them every day.


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just research "boar taint" to find out what is really going on. Sometimes mature boars produce a protein from their testicles (I think) that builds up in their fat cells. When the meat is cooked the fat releases a nasty smell but you cannot smell it before it is cooked. Market hogs are castrated at a young age before this protein can be produced by the hog's testicles. Castrating a mature wild boar in the field does nothing to remove the chance of getting a stinky cut of meat as far as I understand it. My local processor will not take a wild boar that weighs over 90 pounds as the chance is greater the more mature they get. With all that said I may have gotten some of this wrong so just go search for "boar taint" if you desire to know more.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 14, 2015)

you should snap pictures if you want any and get to cleaning it asap and get it on ice or to a cooler as soon as you can especially if it is warm the day you shoot it. The question will answer itself with the way you handled the meat after the shot but it should be fine. Pork and seafood are not as resilient as a deer which you can get by with more bragging time or dragging time until you get it cooled down.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 14, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Just research "boar taint" to find out what is really going on. Sometimes mature boars produce a protein from their testicles (I think) that builds up in their fat cells. When the meat is cooked the fat releases a nasty smell but you cannot smell it before it is cooked. Market hogs are castrated at a young age before this protein can be produced by the hog's testicles. Castrating a mature wild boar in the field does nothing to remove the chance of getting a stinky cut of meat as far as I understand it. My local processor will not take a wild boar that weighs over 90 pounds as the chance is greater the more mature they get. With all that said I may have gotten some of this wrong so just go search for "boar taint" if you desire to know more.






That's what Ive told people for 10 yrs and they wont listen. The first thing they want to do is cut off his satchel but to me I aint even waisting my time or money on a boar hog point blank,no matter what size


----------



## Hogwild80 (Feb 15, 2015)

bosullivan I think you hit the nail on the head I've killed a load of boars and they've allstunk but eat great soak them for 6 days in ice and white vinegar and they turn out jst fine.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 16, 2015)

I cringe thinking at the wasted pork after reading some of the replies here.  I have been hunting and guiding for hogs for almost forty years and I have never crossed paths with a single hog that did not taste great.  This includes countless monster boars.  I guess it is possible to run across a bad one but I would certainly try it before wasting it based on the opinion of another.  Heck, at least give the meat to someone before leaving it out in the woods.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Feb 16, 2015)

sghoghunter said:


> That's what Ive told people for 10 yrs and they wont listen. The first thing they want to do is cut off his satchel but to me I aint even waisting my time or money on a boar hog point blank,no matter what size



X2!!! I agree 100%


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 16, 2015)

jerry russell said:


> I cringe thinking at the wasted pork after reading some of the replies here.  I have been hunting and guiding for hogs for almost forty years and I have never crossed paths with a single hog that did not taste great.  This includes countless monster boars.  I guess it is possible to run across a bad one but I would certainly try it before wasting it based on the opinion of another.  Heck, at least give the meat to someone before leaving it out in the woods.



Jerry I use to drag out every hog that we caught and gave them to people and 95% the people would take them no questions asked but after a while they got to where they wanted you to skin it for them,take it to a certian place and leave it or would only take them at certian times. I even had one guy that would take any of them anytime and he prolly got hundreds untill I found out that he was selling the meat. The way I do it now is if its a trophy boar I take pic's and cut his head off and leave rest for buzzards. If its a sow or guilt and not a long drag she will get skinned by some of us if not she is left. The places we hunt are farm land or plantation type places that want them gone no matter how and as long as they are not left in fields or foodplots they are fine where they are. I hear it all the time that the hogs will get killed out but they are way wrong,there will alwayes be plenty of hogs. When we called a farmer and told him that we got 3 sows sat morning his first response was yall guys dont play like that other guy thats been 3 diffrent times and aint showed him a hog yet.


----------



## gurn (Feb 16, 2015)

270..Congrats on that nice lookin pig. Yall are lucky to be able to hunt big game all year. Keep ya practiced up for bear and deer season. Sure glad it taste good for ya. We aint got no pigs up here but some real fine folks on this board have taken my son and me under wing and took us huntin in Georgia. I aint got one yet but my son longbowed two and we had the times of our life. I had some pig encounters but blew em due to my lack of experience..like getting too excited.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 16, 2015)

Depends on where you got him.

If he's been eating p-nuts and corn, you are good.

Swamp nasty, not so much for cuts but if brined properly
and ground into sausage you can still make it work.

Bing is your friend.


----------

